# Наше творчество > Визуальные искусства > Компьютерная графика >  Мое увлечение

## Алла и Александр

Что такое Фотошоп? Программа или все же творчество? Для меня это творчество. Компьютерное, но творчество. Фотошопом я занимаюсь недавно где-то месяцев 6-8. Поэтому похвастаться особыми достижениями пока не могу, но все же они есть - маленькие, но мои работы. Вот я и хочу вас с ними познакомить. 
Готова выслушать любые замечания и советы. 

И так, начну, пожалуй. Это первые мои работы по освоению и покорению фотошопа.

[img]http://*********ru/363931m.jpg[/img]

----------


## Ольвия

*Алла и Александр*,
 Классно!!!! :Ok:  Спасибо!!!!

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Добавлено через 6 минут*
А эти работы я делала для областной выставки ко Дню Победы. Говорят даже Дипломом их отметили.:smile: Только я его еще не видела.:biggrin:

[IMG]http://*********ru/412968m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/445654m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## Mazaykina

*Алла и Александр*,
Замечательные работы!!! Особенно мне понравились военные. Есть глубина и индивидуальность.  :Ok:

----------


## Shusteer

Очень понравилось!

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## MOPO

*Алла и Александр*,
Приятно смотреть на Ваши работы!  :Ok:  :Ok:  :Ok:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Shusteer*,
*МОРО*,
*Mazaykina*,
 Спасибо огромное за ваши слова. Я только учусь. Но надеюсь на лучшие результаты в будущем.

----------


## Shusteer

*Алла и Александр*,
А как Вы научились? С чего начинали"

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Shusteer*,
 Трудно сказать с чего начинала. С желания сделать так же как другие, наверно. Потом стала делать по урокам работы. Много для себя нового открывала. Так что   изучение  Фотошопа продолжается.

----------


## Shusteer

*Алла и Александр*,
Удачи и новых творческих успехов

----------


## tvk-2004

Здорово, что на форуме появился новый раздел по изобразительному искусству и дизайну! И здесь можно делиться своими работами!!!
*Алла и Александр*,
 Спасибо за работы :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*



> Так что изучение Фотошопа продолжается.


Ребята! На форуме у учителей музыки есть виртуальная школа по Фотошопу. Она не для профессионалов, а для тех, кто совсем никогда не работал в этой программе. Посмотрите, может быть эта темка http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128105 подтолкнет вас новому творчеству. С уважением. Татьяна.

----------

Королёк (18.05.2020)

----------


## xuxusha

очень красивые и интересные работы...

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/884945m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Алла, очень понравилось у Вас! Хоть бы намекнули, что создали темку тут :smile:
Вы знаете, что я - одна из поклонниц Вашего творчества. Особенно нравятся коллажи  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/375336m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/407231m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Victorya

Ну вот, *Алла и Александр*, мы в этом увлечении  с вами тоже коллеги!!!

Поделюсь одной из последних работ, готовлю выпускные фотоальбом для наших школьников...

[IMG]http://*********ru/872102m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## galchonka

Мой скромный вклад в этой теме.. Занимаюсь фотошопом год.. Наверное меня тоже можно отнести к начинающим :biggrin:..

[IMG]http://*********ru/894514m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/886322m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/890418m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/868914m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Исая

Здравствуйте все! Восхищаюсь вашими работами. Я еще совсем-совсем начинающий "фотошопщик":biggrin: Вот мои "пробы" с фотками.

[IMG]http://*********ru/905792m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********org/54385m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## janet

Приветик,вот решила тоже добавить немного своих работ.
Свадьба моей дочери.
[IMG]http://*********org/57242m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/43930m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/41882m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/49050m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/33690m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/39834m.jpg[/IMG]
Сама к сожалению на свадьбе не присутствовала,но на в альбоме нашла местечко и для себя,так сказать на долгую память.

*Добавлено через 11 минут*
[IMG]http://*********org/31642m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tamara

Всем привет. Попытаюсь и я выставить свои фотоработки. Это мои детки, они уже своих имеют. Фотке 25 лет. Совсем пришла в негодность, я попыталась ее немного реанимировать..
[IMG]http://*********ru/949681.jpg[/IMG]

Еще для первой внучки в альбом сдела несколько фоток

[IMG]http://*********ru/982448m.jpg[/IMG]
[IMG]http://*********ru/980400m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## wwwolk

Доброго времени суток. Фотошопом занимаюсь около полугода, но плотно взялся месяца полтора назад. Вот результаты:
[IMG]http://*********org/16019m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/51858m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## wwwolk

вот еще свадебные работы:
[IMG]http://*********org/53906m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/28306m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********org/30354m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## wwwolk

вот, воодушевленный работой Рыжей скво "под графику", попробовал изобразить нечто похожее...
[IMG]http://*********org/92610m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Эту работу делала еще в начале года. Первая попытка создать из фотографии рисунок.

[IMG]http://*********ru/394851m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/468950m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Рыжая Скво

> попробовал изобразить нечто похожее...


Портрет шикарный! Только оформление другое просится... винтажУ сюда напустить бы :smile:

----------


## O-lusha

Я пока только так могу:


одновременно учусь и для дела стараюсь

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1048017m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка, давненько не была у тебя - исправляюсь!
Всё очень нравится, и у полученных впечатлений столько оттенков!
Спасибо за путешествие в прекрасное kiss :flower:  :flower:  :flower: 

Аллочка, с наступающим Рождеством!
Пусть тебя всегда хранит твой Ангел!

 [IMG]http://*********ru/1042901.gif[/IMG]

Я с детьми отправляюсь на Рождество в наш монастырь!
Обожаю такие поездки! Обязательно привезу фото с Ледяным Ангелом :smile:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Спасибо, Оленька за поздравление! И тебя с наступающим праздником! 
Буду с нетерпением ждать твоих фотографий.

----------


## Алла11

С РОЖДЕСТВОМ ВАС, Алла и Александр!
  Я Алла, а муж мой- Александр. Заглянула посмотреть.... А тут у вас так здорово!!!
  На форуме скоро месяц, изучаю, знакомлюсь. Мечтаю заняться фотошопом, я ведь дизайнер ( 10 лет посвятила дизайну и изготовлению штор,и всего тканого интерьера), имею полупроф. фотоаппарат. Комп.появился недавно. Вместе с сыном осваиваем неизведанные просторы интернета. Очень хочется всему научиться!!!!
  Подскажите,пожалуйста, принтер очень нужен? то какой?

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аллочка, привет, дорогая!
Как и обещала - я к тебе с ледяной композицией :smile:

[IMG]http://*********ru/995359m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Skadi*,
 Ой, какая же красота, Оля!!! Сколько же сил, таланта, терпения надо, чтобы это чудо сотворить. Нам южным людям такое можно увидеть только на картинках и фотографиях.. Спасибо, Оленька!

----------


## Алла и Александр

Осенняя встреча. 

[IMG]http://*********org/172315m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

> Ой, какая же красота, Оля!!!


Верно, Аллочка! Красота потрясающая! Особенно вечером  :Aga: 
А вот я вместе с этой красотой :rolleyes:

[IMG]http://*********org/192785m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/141194m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
 Не могу фотки с конкурса тебе на почту скинуть - ну, никак...  Ещё подождешь?????

----------


## Алла и Александр

*Alenajazz*,
 Конечно подожду.. Не вопрос

----------


## Алла и Александр

Варианты

[IMG]http://*********org/142232m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/149383m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Alenajazz

*Алла и Александр*,
 Нашла причину невозможности выложить фотки с конкурса. Как только эту аварию устранят в Ростове, сразу скорость увеличится!

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/133982m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sadchi

Аллочка, можно к тебе присоединиться? :Oj: 
Вот что-то лето вспомнила...
[IMG]http://*********org/131827.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Skadi

*Алла и Александр*,
Аленький, спасибо, милая! :smile: :flower:  



> Вот что-то лето вспомнила...


Олечка, красиво-то как вспомнила!  :Ok:  :flower:

----------


## Алла и Александр

*sadchi*,
Оленька, какая же красота!!! Присоединяйся в эту темку - я буду этому только рада!!!! :flower:

----------


## sadchi

Аллочка привет! :flower:  Я тут! :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********ru/1014494.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

*sadchi*,
 Оленька!!! Супер!!  :flower:  :flower:  :flower:   Еще хочу такую же красоту!!!

----------


## sadchi

Весна...... :Oj: 
[IMG]http://*********org/305044.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Solнечная

> Весна......


Очень интересно сделано!!! Если не секрет, фотошопный только фон, а лепестки на голове и теле и макияж  - это атрибут фотосессии? Или это тоже фотошоп?

----------


## irina195707

Хочу занятся фотошопом, но не знаю с чего начать.Помогите советом.

----------


## PAN

> Хочу занятся фотошопом, но не знаю с чего начать.


Занятся с какой целью? Если для домашне-прикладной, то достаточно почитать представленные на форуме и в сети темы данной тематики, попробовать повторить несложные трюки и т.д... 
Если профессионально, то следует поискать другие варианты...
В любом случае начинать надо с установки фотошопа на комп...

----------


## irina195707

Спасибо PAN.Подскажите ссылку,где можно скачать фотошоп.

----------


## PAN

> Подскажите ссылку,где можно скачать фотошоп.


Как модератор старающегося быть законопослушным форума...:biggrin: не могу предлагать ссылки на ломанные версии программы, которая по умолчанию не распространяется бесплатно...
Варианта три - либо ищите на просторах  инета что-то с названием "Фотошоп", либо покупаете в специализированных магазинах, либо находите у друзей-знакомых... Третий вариант выглядит предпочтительнее со всех сторон...

----------


## irinka26

Мне то же захотелось выставить свои работы. 
[IMG]http://*********org/420583m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/412391m.jpg[/IMG]
Правда я делаю свои работы в программе Coroll с фотошопом ни как не могу договориться, несколько раз побовала творить в фотошопе, но в итоге запуталась в этих слоях и опять вернулась в Coroll

----------


## Anna Russia

> Хочу занятся фотошопом, но не знаю с чего начать.Помогите советом.


Мне в своё время очень помогла книжка Мураховского В. "Секреты цифрового фото"
Профессионально конечно не занимаюсь - но для души тянет)) аваторки в контакт делать, календарики родным на подарки))

----------


## Anna Russia

Прошу прощения за оффтопик - а как картинки вставить? хотела в тему парочку кинуть - не знаю как :frown:

----------


## PAN

> а как картинки вставить?





> [IMG]http://*********org/400954.jpg[/IMG]


Нажимаете на кнопочку... Далее по наитию...

----------


## Anna Russia

> Нажимаете на кнопочку... Далее по наитию...


 :Ok:  Thank you very much)))))))

Ну .. и моё небольшое творчество, если интересно
[IMG]http://*********org/428606m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/433726m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/419390m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/422462m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/412222m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/413246m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/411198m.jpg[/IMG]

Каюсь - последнее время вожусь в осн. со своими фотками))) времени прост не оч хватает... а другие работы, если интересно поищу - тоже выложу.. там нет "культа личности" 
Много полезного кстати (не знаю будет ли это рекламой) для фотошопа раньше брала с сайта nowa.ru,  там раздел спец-ный для дизайнеров (рамочки всякие, макеты календарей, костюмы и т.д.)

----------


## irinka26

Anna Russia Очень красивые работы

----------


## irinka26

Вот еще несколько моих творений
[IMG]http://*********org/453171m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/455219m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/443955m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Anna Russia

*irinka26*,
 Оч классно))) У меня лично вставлять своё лицо в готовые рамки, портреты, чтобы правдоподобно было - не получается.
А вот Ваши работы смотрю - сначала думала прост фотки.. потом дошло, что наверн всё-таки не просто=)))

----------


## PAN

> Оч классно))) У меня лично вставлять своё лицо в готовые рамки, портреты, чтобы правдоподобно было - не получается.


Вот тема, почти целиком посвященная подобным опытам...
Прогуляйтесь... Заодно и настроение поднимется...:biggrin:

http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=49706

----------


## Anna Russia

> Прогуляйтесь... Заодно и настроение поднимется...


 :Ok:  Круть)))) Начала смотреть - уже разулыбало)))) :biggrin:
Спасибо))))))))))))

----------


## Anna Russia

Думаю будет в тему))
Иногда - самый лучший и памятный подарок - коллаж фотографий в фотошопе:
[IMG]http://*********org/508303m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/469390m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********org/466318m.jpg[/IMG] 
Делала тёте в 2005 году много-много летних фоток в одной на А3 (найду - тоже выложу, если можно), говорит до сих пор на стене висит)) :rolleyes:

----------


## sadchi

> Если не секрет, фотошопный только фон, а лепестки на голове и теле и макияж - это атрибут фотосессии? Или это тоже фотошоп?


Вовсе не секрет!:biggrin:
Это фотомонтаж (проще вставка лица в другое фото) + коллаж (добавление фона, цветов, лепестков и прочей растительности). :flower: 
*p.s.*  Лепестки на этом фото уже были готовые. :Aga:

----------


## irinka26

> *irinka26*,
>  Оч классно))) У меня лично вставлять своё лицо в готовые рамки, портреты, чтобы правдоподобно было - не получается.
> А вот Ваши работы смотрю - сначала думала прост фотки.. потом дошло, что наверн всё-таки не просто=)))


Спасибо за оценку моей работы. Вообще люблю делать крупное фото

----------


## irinka26

[IMG]http://*********org/488137m.jpg[/IMG]
Вот такое было фото
вот таким стало
[IMG]http://*********org/468681m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gresewa2010

Добрый всем вечер! Кажется, я нашла то, что искала - куда можно поместить свои работы в фотошопе, который я у***** осваиваю методом научного тыка: уж не судите строго, а я буду потихоньку учиться у вас. 
[IMG]http://*********org/588024m.png[/IMG]

----------


## gresewa2010

Ну и рискну ещё одну работу выложить...
[IMG]http://*********org/559352m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Edgars

красивые и интересные работы

----------


## gresewa2010

Спасибо за добрые слова! [img]http://s4.******info/e31b07aa54e743dfc58095bfc1276027.gif[/img] [img]http://s12.******info/2087935779c9b1205b131f55f2312329.gif[/img]Рада, что вам понравилось, поэтому наберусь мужества (или наглости?!) и ...выложу ещё работы!
[IMG]http://*********org/536634m.png[/IMG]

----------


## Наташа1974

И я хочу вам свои работы  показать. :Aga: 
1

----------


## olgakolli

девченки, если я правильно поняла, то здесь можно выложить свои работы???  Можно и я попробую - вдруг кому понравится

----------


## olgakolli

а можно еще???  Вдруг пригодится кому или просто понравится

----------


## olgakolli

можно вставить фото и поздравить кого-нибудь

----------


## olgakolli

делала альбом  - один из множества листов альбома. Буду рада, если кому-то понравится

----------


## olgakolli

я-ученица

----------


## olgakolli

для фото ребенка и папы

----------


## olgakolli

а вот и любовь

----------


## olgakolli

еще любовь

----------


## olgakolli

оформляла свои свадебные фото. Все рамочки мои

----------


## olgakolli

опять про любовь

----------


## olgakolli

от 1 месяца до года - для мальчика

----------


## olgakolli

от 1 месяца до года - для девочки

----------


## olgakolli

выписка из роддома

----------


## olgakolli

простенько

----------


## olgakolli

Делала по просьбе участника другого форума. Санкт - Петербург

----------


## olgakolli

пробовала сделать надписи для оформления работ. Может быть кому-то еще пригодятся

----------


## olgakolli

ученица

----------


## olgakolli

школьные года

----------


## Алла и Александр



----------


## androma

http://*********ru/1374506.jpg

----------


## androma

http://*********ru/1339690.jpg

http://*********ru/1323306.jpg

----------


## androma

Таким способом сделала 2 выпуска детского журнала. Примерно 15 страниц. На обзор представляю эти:

[IMG]http://*********ru/1373474m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1355042m.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/1335586m.jpg[/IMG]


*Алла и Александр* спасиб))) за помощь!

----------


## mu-ZA

Здравствуйте! С вашего позволения и на ваш суд несколько своих работ:
Юбилейный календарь "Времена года"



И ёщё несколько календариков:

----------


## mu-ZA

Свадебные коллажи:

----------


## mu-ZA

Атрибуты для свадьбы: шуточные права и этикетки на шампанское-

----------


## алина владимировна

очень красивые работы

----------


## Алла и Александр

*mu-ZA*,

Очень понравились ваши работы! :flower:  Рада видеть вас в этой теме.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Изначально был вот такой снимок.

[IMG]http://*********ru/1378794m.jpg[/IMG]

Брак натуральный. Ну уж очень кадр был замечательный. Жалко было выбрасывать в корзину. Попробовала его отфотошопить и вот  такие варианты получились у меня. Если у кого будет желание с этим кадром поэкспериментировать - буду очень рада.


[IMG]http://*********ru/1419752m.jpg[/IMG] 

[IMG]http://*********ru/1399274m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sadchi

Аллочка, такой снимок классный! :Ok:  А я всё фотошоплю... Лето однако!:biggrin:
[IMG]http://*********ru/1400072m.jpg[/IMG] [IMG]http://*********ru/1387784m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1502693m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Tamara

Вот такая анимашечка у меня получилась.
[IMG]http://*********ru/1447861.gif[/IMG]

----------


## olgakolli

после отдыха на Дону сделала такую рамочку. За надпись ДОН-2010 огромная благодарность Neffi. 



Потом решила исправить надпись и получилось 2 рамочки

----------


## olgakolli

решила изменить надпись - вдруг кому-то пригодится такая

----------


## olgakolli



----------


## olgakolli



----------


## ксенюшка

Я тоже немного увлекаюсь фотошопом. Это моя старшая дочка.

----------


## olgakolli

еще странички из альбома - простенькие, но зато сама!!!!

----------


## olgakolli

еще

----------


## mia10

Обращаюсь ко всем мастерам с большой просьбой! Хочу заказать стенд для родителей по музыкальному воспитанию в детском саду. Но не могу найти картинки с изображением сказочных персонажей играющих на музыкальных инструментах. У кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста.

----------


## olgakolli

> картинки с изображением сказочных персонажей играющих на музыкальных инструментах. У кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста.


у меня есть только такая - если найду, то выложу еще

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/1442396m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## sadchi

*mia10* Надеюсь что-нибудь пригодится! :flower:

----------


## mia10

Спасибо *sadchi*  и *olgakolli*   за оказаную помощь

----------


## olgakolli

> картинки с изображением сказочных персонажей играющих на музыкальных инструментах. У кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста.


кота леопольда я уже выставляла, а вот еще нашла в просторах интернета

----------


## olgakolli

вот еще нашла для mia10

----------


## olgakolli

делала для альбома ребенку - вдруг вам понравится или пригодится
1 год

----------


## fyzann

Здравствуйте, ребята!Очень поражена вашим талантом! Я к вам с просьбой! Скоро аттестация сада "Гвоздичка",может будет настроение пофантазировать  по поводу, визитной карточки, оформления, титульного листа... Буду очень признательна, а если нет, то ..... Все равно спасибо!!!!

----------


## olgakolli

весна

----------


## olgakolli

моя соска

----------


## olgakolli

мы в гостях

----------


## olgakolli

папа и я


шалунишка

----------


## olgakolli

зимние радости

----------


## olgakolli

> картинки с изображением сказочных персонажей играющих на музыкальных инструментах. У кого есть поделитесь пожалуйста.


вот еще нашла

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********org/681654m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## olgakolli

мамин помощник

----------


## olgakolli

СЛАСТЕНА. За надпись огромная благодарность Sumatoha

----------


## olgakolli

"Мои футболисты"
Делала для себя, может быть кому-то понравится или пригодится. Огромное спасибо автору детишек (к сожалению я не сохранила имя автора - кто узнает свои работы  - пишите, укажу обязательно). Автор отрисовки футбольного мячика указан на картинке.

----------


## olgakolli

УГОЛОК ЗДОРОВЬЯ
Делала по просьбе Светланка1 (с форума fotowedding.ru). Огромное спасибо за отрисовки (авторы указаны на картинке). Огромная благодарность автору отрисовки медсестры и врача (имени не знаю, отзовитесь - укажу с удовольствием).

----------


## olgakolli

первая проба сделать календарь. Взяла у девочек элементы и соединила их. Огромная благодарность за фон Инне (Incora), за вырез большое спасибо  Luksh, за отрисовки деток огромное спасибо aktau, за елочку спасибо Тать-Яна, за снеговика большое спасибо Tanusha и  Platona

----------


## olgakolli

Огромная благодарность за фон Инне (Incora). К сожалению не знаю авторов выреза и отрисовки. Большое спасибо за них

----------


## olgakolli

мадагаскар

Огромная благодарность за фон Инне (Incora) и автору фотографии моря (автора не знаю), за вырез большое спасибо Лене (cElena), за клипарт животных огромное спасибо Ане (Anna203).

----------


## GALCHENOK YA

приветствую всех! а я увлекаюсь обработкой свадебных фотографий (коррекция кожи, цветокоррекция, эффекты) и немного скептически отношусь ко всевозможным рамочкам на свадебном фото, но вот что касается детской фотографии, то тогда да. И выставленные выше детские рамки для коллажей мне понравились. Спасибо всем за труд. У меня с 01.11. инет скоростной появится, тогда выложу свои "произведения". Буду ждать критики (нужно же поднимать уровень профессионализма)))))

Удачи всем и терпения в освоении фотошопа))))

----------


## olgakolli

Дорогие участницы, я выставляла до этого календари и старалась благодарить авторов элементов. К сожалению не знала автора календарной сетки, которую я использовала. Теперь автора знаю!!!  Огромное спасибо Марине (Nikta) за ее календарные сетки. Подскажите пожалуйста, а как можно было изменить свои сообщения? Я хотела исправить свои сообщения и дописать прямо в них автора. Не нашла и пришлось писать отдельное сообщение с благодарностью автору. Марина, огромное тебе спасибо.

----------


## olgakolli

Большое спасибо Марине (Nikta) за календарную сетку. К сожалению авторов выреза, фона и отрисовок не знаю. Большое им спасибо. Без ваших элементов у меня ни чего бы не получилось!!!

----------


## olgakolli

Огромная благодарность за фон Инне (Incora) и автору фотографии моря (автора не знаю), за вырез большое спасибо Лене (cElena), за клипарт животных огромное спасибо Ане (Anna203).

----------


## svetlanaber

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как фото вставить, вдруг обнаружила, что плохо ориентируюсь в новом доме. Нажала на значок вставить изображение и все... не знаю, что делать?

----------


## svetlanaber

Полюбовалась вашими работами. Мне до таких работ, конечно еще далеко. Для дочки сделала обложку для свадебного диска, так вот скромненько.
[IMG]http://*********net/43765m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlanaber

Научилась вставлять фото на другой фон, может не совсем хорошо, но для меня большое достижение.
[IMG]http://*********net/175109m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlanaber

А это оригинал.
http://*********net/145413.jpg

----------


## svetlanaber

И вот такая недораскрашенная фотография.
[IMG]http://*********net/162820m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Orleana

Может кому-то пригодятся рамочки :Smile3: 
[IMG]http://*********net/227551.png[/IMG]

----------


## Orleana

[IMG][IMG]http://*********net/253150m.png[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Orleana

[IMG]http://*********net/225502.png[/IMG]

----------


## Orleana

[IMG]http://*********net/217310.png[/IMG]

----------


## Orleana

[IMG]http://*********net/209118.png[/IMG]

----------


## svetlanaber

Вот такая получилась фотография, цветок фотографировал муж. Урок брала из интернета.
[IMG]http://*********net/234619m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlanaber

Попробовала раскрасить черно белое фото. Фотография 70-годов. Моя мама. Первый блин, как всегда комом, буду продолжать учиться.
[IMG]http://*********org/878985m.jpg[/IMG]
И вот, что получилось.
[IMG]http://*********org/857481m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## gresewa2010

Moz работа. Я многого не умею, фотошоп более-менее освоила не так давно. В общем, что получилось - то получилось

----------


## gresewa2010

:Tender:  :Meeting:

----------


## gresewa2010

[img]http://s19.******info/992550d22080e21d5b2df2a427969de2.gif[/img]

----------


## Orleana

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/894277m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Orleana

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/854341m.jpg[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Orleana

[IMG]http://*********org/885062m.png[/IMG]
[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/862534m.png[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Orleana

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/859462m.png[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## Orleana

[IMG][IMG]http://*********org/914777m.png[/IMG][/IMG]

----------


## auadhara

[IMG]http://*********ru/2003342m.jpg[/IMG]
Делала маме и папе поздравлялки с юбилеем. Как вам?

----------


## auadhara

[IMG]http://*********ru/1983886m.jpg[/IMG]
Это для папы календарик, распечатывала на большом листе.

----------


## Алла и Александр

[IMG]http://*********ru/2160918m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## svetlanaber

[IMG]http://*********ru/2098121m.jpg[/IMG][IMG]http://*********ru/2150344m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Алла и Александр

Вот такой вот свадебный коллажик сегодня случился. :Smile3: 

[IMG]http://*********ru/2239488.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## PAN

Прикол конечно, но вполне в тему...)))

----------

alla-mus (08.04.2020)

----------


## Kliakca

> Прикол конечно, но вполне в тему...)))


Тема: Мое увлечение.

*PAN*, это твоя работа? Молодец!!!

----------


## Mazaykina

> PAN, это твоя работа? Молодец!!!


Насть, с чего ты взяла, что это Пашкина работа?  тут же сказано - прикоооол.  :Grin:  Этот видеоролик в свое время наделал шуму. Кстати, никакого художества тут нет, видео смонтировано в обратную сторону. С фотографии.

----------


## Kliakca

> это Пашкина работа?  тут же сказано - прикоооол.


А разве приколы не бывают авторскими? Бывают.



> Кстати, никакого художества тут нет, видео смонтировано в обратную сторону. С фотографии.


Я знаю, что это планшетная работа и просто преобразовали фото, а потом стёрли, но к фотошопу этот ролик не имеет отношения, как и к этой теме.
Раздел как называется? *"Наше творчество!!!"*, а где в ролике творчество Пашки? Он автор или соавтор? НЕТ!!!
В теме  девчонки  выкладывают только своё творчество, свой труд, старания и навыки, а не плагиат, который не имеет отношение к фотошопу.
Вспомните, как в разделе боролись с  перепевками чужих песен, сколько людей вылетело из раздела и обиделось. Старались, что бы были только авторские или совместные работы. Там хоть голоса были свои. 



> Прикол конечно, но вполне в тему...)))


Действительно прикольно, что модератор, юрист форума, который бил себя в грудь, что стоит на защите "Нашего творчества" и несёт ответственность за его содержимое, вдруг выкладывает плагиат.
Пашка, удали этот позор из "Творческого раздела" или перенеси в тему Игарёшки Оверлоуда.
Он два года назад искал этот ролик и просил форумчан помочь в поиске.

PS: А я пока скопирую очередную страничку в папочку с твоим именем. Вдруг пригодиться, в будущем... :Yes4:  :Grin:

----------


## Алла и Александр

Вот такой банер сделала недавно на сайт нашего поселения. 

[IMG]http://*********net/575284.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Анюша

открыла для себя не так давно один из вариантов подарка для близких... кружка с фото!! да-да, может показаться банальным! Но! Просто фото на кружке - это одно! А фото из разных жизненных периодов, оказалось, совсем другое! 
*Кружка мужу*
был День рождения у супруга (а я такая занятая, даже никакого подарка толкового не подготовила), утром встала накидала за пару минут в фотошопе макетик, а вечером принесла мужу кружку - такого восторга я не ожидала))) Хотя ничего особенного, по сути нет, но из этой кружки он даже не пьет, стоит, как экспонат))



*Кружка для дедушки*
Решила я своему любимому дедушке подобный подарок сотворить! И не зря!!! Эффект был еще более впечатляющий!!! Я взяла его детскую фотку, фотку с армии и одну - ближе к нынешним годам, но что бы браво так выглядел! И разместила на фоне дома, где он прожил с моей бабушкой и вырастил трех дочерей, сколько у него было радости!!! Дарите такие подарки своим бабушкам, дедушкам, мамам и папам!!! Правда и тут кружка стоит как экспонат на самом видном месте и не используется по прямому назначению.



*Кружка для лучшего друга мужа*

Эхх, друг, чьи жизненные принципы идут вразрез всем моим принципам))) Не пугайтесь, кружка делалась для того, что бы именно ему и было приятно... Он приехал к нам из Казахстана и сейчас работает в метрополитене, любитель хорошо отдыхать, любит, когда его очень много... Кружка полностью удовлетворила его самолюбие, и в отличие от предыдущих мужчин, пьет он только из нее))) часами ее рассматривает и показывает всем своим гостям)))

----------


## auadhara

[QUOTE=Алла и Александр;3964211]Вот такой банер сделала недавно на сайт нашего поселения. 

Классный банер. Очень хорошая идея. Просто супер, нужно взять на заметку!!!

----------


## Магистр

делал вот такой коллаж:

----------


## Магистр

> Прикол конечно, но вполне в тему...)))



2001 год, распечатал портрет, приехал домой и узнал о трагедии в "башнях близнецах", так что 10-ть лет уже как нарисовал портрет в графическом редакторе, и имитацией масляной живописи, распечатка на холсте - полная иллюзия.

----------


## Алла и Александр

Сегодня редактировала фотографии и что-то захотелось немного по безобразничать. Вот что из этого получилось.  :Smile3:

----------


## Shark

Всем привет, Я тут новенький зовут Игорь :). Тоже люблю поработать в графическом редакторе, есть целых 13 рисунков. Выложу любимое. Яйцами не забрасывать :).

----------


## magistr

> Всем привет, Я тут новенький зовут Игорь :). Тоже люблю поработать в графическом редакторе, есть целых 13 рисунков. Выложу любимое. Яйцами не забрасывать :).


фотография обтравленная не очень аккуратно, сильно режет глаза кулак правой руки и макушка, да и красные иероглифы перекрывающие всю картинку не ахти , уж больно рубленный, посмотрите на работы настоящих китайцев 

первое - иероглифы не портят, не перекрывают картинку, а дополняют
второе - они более пластичны, а не механистические, как у вас.
третье - хохломские узоры с иероглифами мало вяжутся по смыслу. (кстати их деформация только портит общее впечатление)

----------


## mariSh_a

> Выложу любимое.


интересное сочетание русского и японского и для каких целей используете ?



> в графическом редакторе,


каком ?
 и чем вырезаете ?

----------


## Алла и Александр

Эксперимент с применением фильтра Фотошопа

[IMG]http://*********ru/4365237.jpg[/IMG]

[IMG]http://*********ru/4343733.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Максим Фролов

Вот такой коллаж делал, когда учился фотошопу.

----------


## татуся

Отличная идея,браво,возьму себе на заметку!!!
Спасибо

----------


## baranov107

Посоветуйте уроки фотошопа

----------


## mylitlekid.com

Мое увлечение - рисование картинок для детишек в фотошопе. Поэтому было решено создать даже сайт для детей и родителей.
Советую всем родителям, здесь Вы сможете правильно воспитывать детей и прививать любовь к искусству!)
https://mylitlekid.com/raskraski/

----------


## magistr

> Что такое Фотошоп? Программа или все же творчество? .......
> [IMG]http://*********ru/363931m.jpg[/IMG]


Фотошоп - это имя собственное программы по редактированию растровых изображений. Есть еще куча разных програм сложных, простых, для любителей, и для профи. Но Photoshop - это название конкретного графического пакета от компании Adobe

----------

